# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Κάμερα στο χωριό για συνεχή παρακολούθηση χωρις internet

## Κοτσιάρας

Θέλω να τοποθετήσω κάμερα στο σπίτι της γιαγιάς στο χωριό για συνεχή παρακολούθηση από το κινητό μου χωρίς ανάγκη αποθήκευσης. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν έχει γραμμή τηλεφώνου, άρα ούτε router-internet κλπ. Υπάρχει κάποια λύση?

----------


## xaris2335

> Θέλω να τοποθετήσω κάμερα στο σπίτι της γιαγιάς στο χωριό για συνεχή παρακολούθηση από το κινητό μου χωρίς ανάγκη αποθήκευσης. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν έχει γραμμή τηλεφώνου, άρα ούτε router-internet κλπ. Υπάρχει κάποια λύση?


Καλημέρα και χριστός ανέστη.
Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα αυτό κάτι βρήκα περίμενε όμως να απαντήσουν και οι πιο έμπειροι σε αυτό. Αν είναι σωστός ο τρόπος ή υπάρχει και κάποιος άλλος εναλλακτικός.

----------


## K1m0n

> Θέλω να τοποθετήσω κάμερα στο σπίτι της γιαγιάς στο χωριό για συνεχή παρακολούθηση από το κινητό μου χωρίς ανάγκη αποθήκευσης. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν έχει γραμμή τηλεφώνου, άρα ούτε router-internet κλπ. Υπάρχει κάποια λύση?


Με λίγα λόγια όχι.
Για να "βλέπεις" μια ip κάμερα απο μακριά πρέπει κάπως αυτή να είναι συνδεμένη στο internet.
Ή, εναλακτικά, κάπως να είναι στο ίδιο lan με το κινητό σου.
Οπότε, είτε έχεις οπτική επαφή με το χωριό και θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις ασύρματα με ίδια μέσα (απίθανο),
είτε κάπως πρέπει να αποκτήσει πρόσβαση στο internet η κάμερα.
Αν το ζήτημα είναι η μή ύπαρξη τηλεφώνου/dsl, θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις με 4G, με το ανάλογο κόστος.
Άλλες λύσεις δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## BillyVan

Αν δε θελεις τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ στο χωριο τοτε οι λυσεις ειναι.

1. Αν υπαρχει wisp παροχος (να δινει ιντερνετ ασύρματα) στο χωριό ή ελεύθερο ιντερνετ οπως δινουν πολλοι δήμοι.

2. Καρτα σιμ παροχου με τον εξοπλισμο του εφοσον υπάρχει καλή κάλυψη απο 4g.


Και τελος μια καμερα ή οσες νομιζεις οτι θες να εχεις στο χωρο.

----------


## xaris2335

Να ρωτήσω κάτι για την τοποθέτηση καμερών παρακολούθησης οικίας χρειάζεται ειδική άδεια;Αν ναι που πάω στην αστυνομία;Και Φαντάζομαι θα πληρώσω σωστά αν ναι πόσα είναι ξέρει κανείς;

----------


## sxbcl

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι για την τοποθέτηση καμερών παρακολούθησης οικίας χρειάζεται ειδική άδεια;Αν ναι που πάω στην αστυνομία;Και Φαντάζομαι θα πληρώσω σωστά αν ναι πόσα είναι ξέρει κανείς;


Enjoy!!!
http://www.opengov.gr/ministryofjustice/?p=9326

----------


## K1m0n

Άδεια όχι, πλέον, αλλά υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το gdpr.
Ρώτα μία τον γούγλη είναι γνωστό/μεγάλο θέμα.

----------


## xaris2335

οκ ευχαριστώ.

----------


## paradox21

Εδώ είσαι https://m.reolink.com/product/reolink-go/

----------


## dimyok

Με 200 γιουρια που κοστιζει αν ήμουνα κλέφτης στο χωριο θα ξεβίδωνα να παρω μαζί και τη κάμερα  :Twisted Evil: 
Εγω εβαλα σε θεια ενα κρυμμένο voda mifi που συνδέονται wifi sricams απο τις φτηνες που φερνει το eshop

----------


## paradox21

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα να πάρω και το σπίτι, αλλά τι να κάνουμε γούστα είναι αυτά 
 :Wink:

----------


## luckypig

μια καλή λύση θα ήταν να χρησιμοποιήσεις τις κάμερες του Google και 4g οι οποίες βγάζουν φωτογραφία αν υπάρχει κινηση ή αν την ανοιξεις εσύ. αυτό θα σου εξοικονομούσε πάρα πολλά δεδομένα από το 4g

----------

